# Help me decide



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

OK, I have been studying Puppy Kibble for some time in preparation for my Puppies arrival. I will be buying the food at Pet Smart. I have narrowed it down to two brands.
#1 Wellness Super 5 mix small puppy formula. it has 28% crude protein and the third ingredient is salmon meal.
#2 Blue Life Protection Small Breed Puppy Food. It had 29% crude protein.
Has anyone had good or bad experiences with either. Any advice as to what would be better?
I do plan on supplementing with egg, salmon, sardines, liver and cottage cheese, for extra nutrition. Anything else I should add?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am a Wellness fan, though I don't feed it to Misha because she has special needs. But I think both are good and try one, if not satisfied try the other. I'm sure your pup will do fine on either


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I am leaning towards the Wellness, I like that it has Salmon as the third ingredient. Thanks


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is good that you have at least two brands in mind - often you may have to try several before you find one that an individual dog does well with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I am so happy. Margot ate some of her Wellness dry today. When I first got her she did not have many teeth, now she has a mouth full. She has been eating her canned Wellness puppy very well, with added fresh foods like liver, sardines, and egg, only one time a day. I placed the Wellness dry down today and she went to town. I also have been adding fish oil once a day. I plan on trying some Salmon this week. Should I free feed the Dry or mix a little in her canned?


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Here she is digging in!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Here she is digging in!



You know, I always did free feeding, and it worked out fine when my girls were young, but now that my girls are older, less hungry, and missing more teeth than they have, it has turned into a nightmare of me offering them all kinds of crazy foods throughout the day, because THEY decide when they eat not me - I can offer them a dish of organic grass fed roast beef, and they won't even look at it, but a half hour later, they will act like they are starving, but would like some fresh chicken instead!
Timi is going to be getting meals!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting, I also chose Wellness, Blue Buffalo and also Merrick's to try. Also want to try to find some Stella and Chewy's per TinyPoodles recommendation! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Where do you find the Chewy and Stella food?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We have been very please with the Wellness.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I saw that you can order it from Amazon, but, I found it locally at a specialty shop... Just happens to be own by my daughter's teacher they have a where to buy link on their website. 

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/store-locator/index.php


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

janet6567 said:


> We have been very please with the Wellness.


Do you mix the dry with the wet or give only one type?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I saw that you can order it from Amazon, but, I found it locally at a specialty shop... Just happens to be own by my daughter's teacher they have a where to buy link on their website.
> 
> http://www.stellaandchewys.com/store-locator/index.php
> 
> ...



I learned that there can be differences in Stella and Chewy's batches - sometimes my fussy girls love it, and sometimes they turn their nose up at it. So I have learned to not order in bulk, and just buy one bag at a time from Amazon. Not saying that it would be that way with all dogs, because my Concierge's dog will happily eat any bags that my fussy princess poodles reject, but I would rather give my Concierge one bag, than 5 or 6 bags like I have in the past when I have bought in bulk a batch that they don't like!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I learned that there can be differences in Stella and Chewy's batches - sometimes my fussy girls love it, and sometimes they turn their nose up at it. So I have learned to not order in bulk, and just buy one bag at a time from Amazon. Not saying that it would be that way with all dogs, because my Concierge's dog will happily eat any bags that my fussy princess poodles reject, but I would rather give my Concierge one bag, than 5 or 6 bags like I have in the past when I have bought in bulk a batch that they don't like!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry for sounding dumb, but what is a Concierge dog?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Sorry for sounding dumb, but what is a Concierge dog?



Concierges'S dog - as in the dog belonging to the guy who works at the front desk in my building - accepts packages, announces visitors, stops riff raff from entering - I give him the food that my girls reject to take home for his dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, LOL, I didn't make the connection before. I thought it was some sort of new breed I had never heard of. Talk about feeling dumb.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Oh, LOL, I didn't make the connection before. I thought it was some sort of new breed I had never heard of. Talk about feeling dumb.



No reason to feel dumb, if you don't live in a high rise, Concierge isn't exactly an everyday word!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

